# Reflux and stomach polyps!!!



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi,I just got my test results from my barium swallow back, and it showed esophigial reflux and a benign stomach polyp! I am going to have a scope done on Wed the 17th. I hear most polyps are non-cancerous. I really did not want to be scoped!!!!!!!!!!!! I wonder if the Prilosec did this???Cindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, Cindy...I'm sorry about the polyp. From what I've read, they're almost always benign. (And the barium test did say benign, right?) I wonder too, about whether the Prilosec and other PPIs cause them. I know a lot of people who are on PPIs and have been on them a long time. I also wonder whether ranitidine (generic Zantac), an H2 blocker, will cause them, since that's what I'm going to try to switch to in a month or so. Maybe your doctor will know.At least the scope is an easy procedure to have. You're doing the right thing by double-checking and having the doctor take a first -hand look. But don't worry, dear. It won't be so bad, really.


----------

